# Financial Intelligence



## yasmin (May 8, 2011)

Do you know why some people can make money easily, whilst others live from hand to mouth struggling with financial problems?


----------



## donginellow (Aug 5, 2011)

A neighbor of mine is a responsible single parent of three kids. She works long hard days in a management position and is doing well but only through hard work. Her ex-husband, on the other hand, does not work hard, is a real bar steward and everywhere he turns or puts his money he earns great profit. There's no logical reason for it; it happens.


----------



## yasmin (May 8, 2011)

Do you think that men earn easier and more than women? I've (well, no only me) noticed that situation and I still wonder why it happens? Maybe females are somehow blocked and males just dare to reach for more money?


----------



## donginellow (Aug 5, 2011)

What I mean is that logic or even fairness does not always apply. Sure, persistence and hard work seem to be the logical way to achieve but sometimes fortune seems to favour those who don't strive for or need it. Don't we see it around all of us? It's almost like a law of attraction.


----------



## johnoz (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing people, Your opinion are great and could learn some more


----------

